# Conformation critique on my Standardbred gelding



## JustBilly (Jun 30, 2015)

Bought this guy a few months ago after retirement, he spelled for 9 months before I purchased him. Retraining him with the help of my aunt that breeds and competes Warmbloods, but mostly he's a trail mount. Has a very nice temperament. :gallop:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

How old is he? What are his lines? As my mother would say "I like the cut of his jib" I think he is a nice looking horse. His shoulder is a bit straight/upright, but I think he otherwise looks proportionate and useful.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice trail horse, your aunt may want this one!


----------

